# Slide 150 10.0 2014



## Bumblebeeboris (10. Juni 2014)

Wie sind eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## enno112 (11. Juni 2014)

Was willst du den genau Wissen?

Ich habe meins seit ca. 4 Wochen und bin immer noch sehr begeistert (Na klar, ist ja auch neu ).
Für den Einsatzbereich All mountain/Enduro gibt es meiner Meinung nach kein besseres Bike in diesem Preisbereich.
Werde dieses Ende Juni am Gardasee ausgiebig testen...
Der geringe Aufpreis zum 8.0 oder 9.0 ist es alle mal wert!!!
Alle Komponenten top (Sattel, Griffe und Pedalen mal ausgenommen; sind sehr individuell und ja so auch von Radon gewollt!).

Ich kann das 10.0 uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes verspieltes Trail-Bike. Die Federelemente sind aus meiner Sicht auch besser für den Einsatzzweck geeignet, als z.B. eine Fox 32. Die Laufräder sind klasse, im Freilauf aber auch sehr laut, muss man mögen. Ich würde aber einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen und die Spacer unter dem Vorbau reduzieren. Ansonsten habe ich damals den steilen Lenkwinkel nicht so gemocht und bin letztendlich auf das Swoop gewechselt. Ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## pepe01 (11. Juni 2014)

Hab' meines nun seit etwas über drei Wochen, bin immer noch extrem begeistert!

Hatte bei dem Bike nicht mit so guten uphill Eigenschaften gerechnet, läuft echt klasse hoch wie runter, so werde ich mich also doch von meinem Cube noch trennen.

Ein paar Dinge stören allerdings doch, aber die sind persönlicher Natur, waren mir im vornherein bewusst und finden sich ähnlich an jedem Bike.
1. Vorbau zu lang
2. Sattel und Griffe (warum müssen die immer so "scheiße" sein???)

Ansonsten, mach das Slide einfach nur Spaß.

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## SeppmitS (12. Juni 2014)

Ahoi...da ich nun als Neueinsteiger auch das 10er geschossen habe kann man schon aus P/L-Sicht sagen, das sich das Bike lohnt, denn die Komponenten sind m.M.n. sehr ordentlich und bieten ausreichend Performance für den Zweck.

Nach dem Grundsetup zur ersten fahrt habe ich mal ne Testrunde um die 25 Km absolviert und bin mit sehr zufrieden wie sich das Bike fährt. Etwas feinjustage des Schaltwerks ist noch nötig, da es auf dem 1er Kettenblatt manchmal hinten noch nicht sauber schaltet.

Naja...als Einsteiger kann man mangels Vergleich recht wenig sagen, aber es taugt mir durch und durch und sieht auch noch super aus.


----------



## Bumblebeeboris (13. Juni 2014)

das hört sich ja alles ganz schick an. 
Wie funktioniert die Absenkung der Gabel kann leider im Netz nichts finden und wollte mich zuvor bisschen einlesen etc.
Beste Grüsse


----------



## SeppmitS (13. Juni 2014)

Am linken Gabelholm bzw. besser gesagt auf der linken Seite der Gabelbrücke befindet sich der manuelle Versteller. Daran gedreht und die Gabel belastet bleibt sie in der kürzeren Federwegsvariante stehen. Beim widerholten drehen in die andere Richtung entlastet man wieder das System und damit kommt die Gabel wieder raus.


----------



## Flohman (7. April 2015)

@BODOPROBST Meine Freundin fährt das 10.0 schafft es aber mit ihren 54kg den Federweg hinten richtig zu nutzen. SAG sind 30% und sie kann den letzten Zentimeter des Dämpferhubes(!) nicht nutzen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Monarch+ linearer zu bekommen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2015)

Flohman schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Meine Freundin fährt das 10.0 schafft es aber mit ihren 54kg den Federweg hinten richtig zu nutzen. SAG sind 30% und sie kann den letzten Zentimeter des Dämpferhubes(!) nicht nutzen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Monarch+ linearer zu bekommen?


Es ist Denke ich ein häufiger Fehler das man nur glücklich ist immer den ganzen Federweg zu nutzen, besser ist je nach Härte
der Tour 60-80% zu nutzen damit Mann oder Frau für ev. Fahrfehler oder so. Ereignisse noch Reserven hat.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## bartos0815 (8. April 2015)

Flohman schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Meine Freundin fährt das 10.0 schafft es aber mit ihren 54kg den Federweg hinten richtig zu nutzen. SAG sind 30% und sie kann den letzten Zentimeter des Dämpferhubes(!) nicht nutzen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Monarch+ linearer zu bekommen?


härter fahren !
schau doch mal in die luftkammer, eventuell sind spacer drin, die du entfernen kannst. ansonsten debon air luftkammer nachrüsten.


----------



## Flohman (8. April 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> härter fahren !



Sag das mal meiner Freundin und nicht mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

